# Corsa D SXI - Autoglym Detail



## ON3 Z3RO (Dec 12, 2011)

This is my first detailing post, so please be kind and leave constructive feedback, thanks!

I bought this 2008 Vauxhall Corsa D 1.4 SXI late last year and this is the first chance I've had to give it some TLC. I was looking for one of these for a while and although its "just a Corsa" in comparison to a lot of the exotic cars you see on here, I'm really pleased with it and think its a great looking car and I want to see and keep it looking it's best.

Since discovering this site I've been building my collection of Autoglym kit and after Christmas I finally had everything I needed to do all the jobs I wanted to on the car.

Here are all the products used:









So, with the "man-box" deployed and the first dry weekend in over a month forecast, I set to work. Sorry there are no before and during pictures, I was keen to get on with the job, plus we all know what a dirty car looks like!

Method was:
Wheels sprayed with Wheel Cleaner, left to dwell for a minute then agitated with the wheel brush, making sure to get right to the back of the wheel. I'd done this a few times before since I got it as it looked like the previous owner had never cleaned them properly.
Rinse wheels and the rest of the car with the hose pipe.
Wash using 2BM, MF noodle mitt and Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner. Go over the faces of the alloys again with the mitt.
Scrub tyres with brush and shampoo mix.
Rinse again.
Dry with MF towel.
Dry tyres with MF cloth.
Apply Instant Tyre Shine with the same tyre brush, spraying lightly on the tyre then spreading and working in with the brush. Left for a while then excess removed with MF cloth.
Apply SRP with foam applicator all over car
Start buffing where I started so the cure time was about 30 minutes all around.
Apply EGP with cotton applicator, in long strokes all over the car. Also applied to the alloys.
Buff off EGP with MF cloth where I started, so about another 30 minute cure time (not enough I now realise).

It was at this point last weekend, about 2/3 of the way around buffing the EGP off, that the rain started. I didn't get chance to finish the job last weekend so it had to wait until today. However, I did get to see some nice beading the next morning:










Repeated the wash process, did the wheels and tyre dressing again. I couldn't be bothered to redo the EGP, so went over it all with Aqua Wax which I must say was fantastic to use and I love the smell. Finished off the glass with Fast Glass inside and out (also a great product) leaving this:


























































The chrome exhaust has come out ok, but I think I need some metal polish to make it stand out more:

















































You can just see my partners car, the black MGF to the right of this shot. I'll be doing her car next time:









































Particularly pleased with how the alloy has come out in this pic, lovely fleck:









Nice flecking all over the bodywork too:









Things to do:
Clay. The roof feels a little bit rough in particular and given the state of the wheels when I bought this car I think the previous owner has only ever washed it.
Iron and tar removal. There are a few tar spots on the wheels and lower panels that I couldn't remove with what I've got. I'm sure the wheels would benefit from some Iron-X too.
Machine polish. There are very few swirl marks that I could see and the SRP seems to have done a good job in covering up what was there. I'd be booking this in with a professional to do.
Wheel refurb. One of the wheels has some fairly bad kerbing from the previous owner, another has some of the lacquer coming away. Again a job for a professional.

If you've made it this far, thanks for looking and hope you enjoyed.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks tidy mate, good job.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great job there on a cracking motor:thumb:


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Good work!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Very nice job there mate


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Tidy work fella, doesn't have to be exotic.

You already have the MG for that (biased ZR owner!)


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

Great finish, silver is so hard to work on, really deep shine.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

simonpj145 said:


> Great finish, silver is so hard to work on, really deep shine.


The paint on the vauxhall corsa look very shiny, srp and egp are a winning combo on silver, can't fault it, i like the shape and drive of the new corsa's.


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks great mate!


----------



## ON3 Z3RO (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks all.

I'm really pleased with the finish that SRP, EGP and Aqua Wax have given it, really slick and reflective. I think Autoglym products are too often overlooked on here, in favour of more expensive, exotic products. But for the price I don't think theres anything better and the results look comparable to some of the much more expensive products.

I'll be doing exactly the same to the misses MGF soon, so will post that one up on here too.

Cheers.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

looks good.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks good mate just need a lick of paint on those calipers :thumb:


----------



## ON3 Z3RO (Dec 12, 2011)

JasonH20URF said:


> Looks good mate just need a lick of paint on those calipers :thumb:


Thanks. Yeah, the calipers are a bit of a state. I was rather disappointed to find the first time I cleaned it after buying that they weren't just really really dirty, but not painted.

I will have two of the wheels refurbished in the summer, so will have this done at the same time. Cant decide if I want the traditional red (but there's no other red on the car), or a glossy black.

Can you recommend anywhere/anyone in "sunny" Devon?


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

nice and shiney.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good... don't have the attitude that people won't like it as it's just a corsa... we're not like that on here... clean, shiny cars is what we demand, and yours looks very good for a first go... 

:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Top job mate


----------



## ON3 Z3RO (Dec 12, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> looks good... don't have the attitude that people won't like it as it's just a corsa... we're not like that on here... clean, shiny cars is what we demand, and yours looks very good for a first go...
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks mate.

As I said in the original post, it needs an iron and tar decontamination and claying, plus a few light scratches removed by machine, but with the products I have so far I'm very happy with the results.

Any other areas that could be improved?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That looks great. Really good shine for a silver car. I must try some EGP to try and bring a bit of life to my silver paint.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ON3 Z3RO said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> As I said in the original post, it needs an iron and tar decontamination and claying, plus a few light scratches removed by machine, but with the products I have so far I'm very happy with the results.
> 
> Any other areas that could be improved?


the iron and tar decon will be a good step forward, and maybe some metal polish as you have mentioned... I use the britemax "twins" polish...

use the iron and tar before any clay, and clay your windows as well 

get the wheels off to get them done, and maybe some hammerite paint for the calipers.. they are pretty easy to do if you have a few hours tbh...

But all that can come later on... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ON3 Z3RO (Dec 12, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> That looks great. Really good shine for a silver car. I must try some EGP to try and bring a bit of life to my silver paint.


I've read a lot on here about other people's successes with EGP on their silver cars and can say I am equally as impressed with the results on mine. The beading may not be as "tall" as with waxes, but the synthetic nature of EGP seems to mean it will last longer.

It was certainly very easy to apply and realatively easy to remove (I think I used slightly too much, and it started to rain just as I was finishing up buffing off). I thought it was looking great after finishing with the SRP and was dubious that EGP would add to the look, but would definitely protect it, however it really was noticeably more glossy and reflective.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Car looks great dude, Cracking job........:thumb:

In your first post you say you are going to get a pro to do the machining but why not have a go yourself.

Loads of great advice on here and you won't go far wrong with a DA and some decent products.

You can get a lot of stuff for what a Pro would charge.




Russ


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Superb results, well done! :thumb:


----------



## ON3 Z3RO (Dec 12, 2011)

Premtek Auto Detail said:


> In your first post you say you are going to get a pro to do the machining but why not have a go yourself.
> 
> Loads of great advice on here and you won't go far wrong with a DA and some decent products.
> 
> You can get a lot of stuff for what a Pro would charge.


I guess because I thought it would be a one off job to do the minor correction it needs, then I'd use the kit used above I to maintain the finish, without causing any more damage as I'm always very careful with it. Plus I know a pro would do it well straight away, whereas I probably wouldn't do as good a job and require a few goes at it.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great results there, very welldone on your efforts, the silver looks very reflective and shiny.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

lovely results. that silver looks stunning.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice shine considering no clay etc. Just wait till its prepped. Some great work there and I know silver is not the best colour but your hard work obviously paid off.


----------



## ON3 Z3RO (Dec 12, 2011)

alfajim said:


> lovely results. that silver looks stunning.


Thanks.

I think Vauxhall do three shades of silver, but mines the Star Silver, the brightest and most metallic.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks great mate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

good work


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work, I am a great admirer of AG products. I don't use them much now though.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Good job with great products :thumb:


----------



## ON3 Z3RO (Dec 12, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Nice shine considering no clay etc. Just wait till its prepped. Some great work there and I know silver is not the best colour but your hard work obviously paid off.


Cheers. I've been looking at the Autoglym clay kit, will probably get one for a summer detail.


----------



## ON3 Z3RO (Dec 12, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> Lovely work, I am a great admirer of AG products. I don't use them much now though.


Thanks.

I've used some Meguiars products too and got great results with them (Ultimate Wash and Wax was very good, as is Endurance Tyre Gel), but the Autoglym range is slightly cheaper for just as good or sometimes better results. What made you switch from Autoglym?


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

ON3 Z3RO said:


> Thanks. Yeah, the calipers are a bit of a state. I was rather disappointed to find the first time I cleaned it after buying that they weren't just really really dirty, but not painted.
> 
> I will have two of the wheels refurbished in the summer, so will have this done at the same time. Cant decide if I want the traditional red (but there's no other red on the car), or a glossy black.
> 
> Can you recommend anywhere/anyone in "sunny" Devon?


I had my wheels done by South west wheel repauirs in exeter cant reccomend them enough the insides outshine most outsides  As for calipers mate i would go black red is a bit chav to me unless they say Bembo


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking good. Nice car too, i have a corsa c sxi+ in star silver and love the corsa d's!


----------



## The Danno (May 25, 2010)

Nice job mate! I have the same wheel brush from Halfords. Does the job, but watch out sometimes when they get a bit used the metal twine can become rusty and or sharp an scratch the wheel. I'm on my second one now.

PS I'm a bit partial to an aqua wax. great top up between majors and it looks just like youve spent all day on it. Bonus.

The Corsa looks good. Fresh out the box


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## ON3 Z3RO (Dec 12, 2011)

The Danno said:


> Nice job mate! I have the same wheel brush from Halfords. Does the job, but watch out sometimes when they get a bit used the metal twine can become rusty and or sharp an scratch the wheel. I'm on my second one now.
> 
> PS I'm a bit partial to an aqua wax. great top up between majors and it looks just like youve spent all day on it. Bonus.
> 
> The Corsa looks good. Fresh out the box


Yeah I'm also on my second one now as you said the end can become exposed and rusty. I'm tempted to get one of the longer cone type ones next time though, as reaching the back of the wheel can be a bit tricky.

Aqua Wax is great, easy to buff off and adds hardly any time at all to the regular wash as I would be drying it off anyway.

It's far from fresh out the box sadly, there's quite an array of stone chips on the front bumper and two of the alloys need attention, but overall it's in good condition but I intend to make it in great condition and keep it that way.

Cheers.


----------

